# Lame movie years



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 11, 2012)

I remember 2007 being "the year without any good theatrical releases" although that's in the UK where "The Mist" was delayed a year, while "The Last Winter" wasn't released to cinemas.

What year(s) gave the impression that a Hollywood manager flushed the toilet but only sent the refuge into your local cinema? That the staff found the films by raiding the scrapyard? That film cast/crew members worldwide had swapped bodies with infants?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 11, 2012)

I remember being dissapointed by 2009... the previous year we had _Iron Man_, _Wall-E_, and _The Dark Knight_. The next year, we had _2012_, _New Moon_, and _Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen_. Yeah, _Avatar_ came later that year, but that summer pretty much sucked. Except for _UP_ of course.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jun 14, 2012)

2003 for me. Tons of movies from that year pissed me off, Terminator 3, X-2, Big Fish, The Hulk, 2 Fast 2 Furious, Daredevil, Paycheck, etc.


----------

